# What is the best configuration between VEPro and the patches loaded in Kontakt?



## Juanma48 (May 29, 2019)

Hello:
I am building and configuring my orchestral template between Cubase 10 Pro, VEPro 7, Lemur, Kontakt, Play, Omnisphere, etc., etc.
I am starting in this wonderful world of music production and learning a lot thanks to this great forum and fantastic tutorials of:
Mihkel Zilmer
Dirk Ehlet.
Marco Di Stefano
Richard Ames
I try to adapt the tips of them to my computer and get the best performance with what I have:
Intel Core i7 3770 3.4 GHz (up to 3.9 GHz turbo) with 16GB of RAM and SSDs for Windows 10 and libraries.
I do not dedicate myself professionally to the production, it is only my passion for the music that I have always had.
What I wanted to ask you is about the number of patches in each Kontakt.
I am mounting my template in VEPro and I have 10 MIDI ports configured per VEPro instance.
For example I have first instance called Strings.
Here I started loading a Kontakt and starting with the first Violins of Berlin Strings.

What is better in terms of performance and RAM consumption? :

1) To use 1 patches with all the articulations of the instrument in 1 single patch and then to change with Expression Maps of Cubase and Lemur?
OR
2) To use in 1 Kontakt several patches with one articulation per patch with what in a Kontakt would have the 16 MIDI channels and also change with Cubase Expression Maps?

I plan to disable VEPro tracks when I have everything mounted.
That's my doubt.

If in 1 Kontakt I charge 1 articulation per channel or put all the articulations in 1 or 2 midi channels with what I would need less Kontakts to go loading all the instruments right?

I hope someone can help me and advise me.
Thank you very much and it is a great honor for me to participate in this forum. I'm just starting and I want to learn.
Thank you.
Ah! 
Sorry for my English, I write to you from Spain and I used the translator. Thank you.
Hugs!


----------



## Vonk (May 29, 2019)

Hola! & welcome. I hope you will find what you are looking for & I'm sure there are those on the forum that can give guidance. My setup is very different, so I am not able to help much other than to say that your limit of 16gb ram will mean that you will have to manage this carefully if you want the best from your kontakt instances. 
If you search the Vepro threads on the forum you will find plenty on this subject. Good luck!


----------



## Juanma48 (May 30, 2019)

Gracias por responder a Vonk.
Esperemos que alguien más pueda ayudarme.
En resumen, es para ver si es igual en términos de rendimiento cargar todas las articulaciones de un violín primero, por ejemplo, separadas en varios canales midi en un KONTAKT.
O todas las articulaciones del violín primero en un solo canal midi en KONTAKT.
Gracias.


----------



## Vonk (May 30, 2019)

_Thanks for answering Vonk. Hopefully someone else can help me. In summary, it is to see if it is equal in terms of performance to load all the articulations of a violin first, for example, separated into several midi channels in a KONTAKT. Or all the articulations of the violin first in a single midi channel in KONTAKT. Thank you._

Different people like different methods. I prefer to use keyswitches and expression maps to control articulations in a single midi channel. It makes for smaller templates and files. Other people use single articulations on track which is then disabled until needed. 
I suggest you experiment with a small template using your favorite library and monitor the ram usage of the different methods. I say again, I think the 16gb ram will be what limits the size of your template. Be sure to purge your Kontakt instruments, whichever method you use.


----------

